# Insect, snake or animal bites



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Philippine Black Potter Wasps:

I tied up one of my dogs way in the back yard to a San Palo (tamarind) tree and he pretty much tore up all the ground around the tree overnight and when I went to feed him this morning I got bit by two Philippine Black Potter Wasps, I had to look this up because I normally see the yellow jacketed ones and wow... did that hurt like heck, I got bit right between the eyes and on the left ear simultaneously, it felt like two painful daggers stabbing me instantly and this intense headache pain, it lasted 30 minutes I had some slight drooling, so I layed down for a while. About a couple hours later I stubbournly went back out to feed my dog but didn't get bite.

I've been bitten by yellow jacketed wasps before and had a similar painful sting but nothing like this black wasp.


Red Ant:

Last couple weeks, I was pulling gabi or taro roots and I got bit by a red ant, I didn't get a good look at him due to the mud and water but their seem to be so many variations of these red ants, but this ant bit and held on and it was unbelievably painful I thought it could have been a baby snake? because I didn't get a good look at what bit me both times but there were hundreds of red ants so I determined that it was red ants so this happened to me twice and I had to get about a weeks worth of Benadryl capsules, I broke out in itchy painful rashes. 

Another huge mistake I made was trying to save from washing my shirt so I was shirtless and got bit in the stomack and the next time on my left forearm.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hope you are ok and heal up soon, the bugs there sound terrifying to me.

Reading all this makes me wanna wander around the countryside only while wearing an astronaut suit.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL Katana. No matter the country they all have biting insects and pests of varying types. I actually feel more at ease here in PH than Oz. Here on the beach we have the nasty little red ants, black ants and the tiny sugar ants and yes my bane, termites. No wasps to speak of and not many spiders and few mosquitos. Only saw one snake in 3 years living here and was a small python. We have plenty of Tokays and smaller geckos, some larger skinks around the house so probably why not so many spiders etc.
Australia? don't ask.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Less risk with snakes in countries where people hunt to eat snakes 

A group of tourists came running scared because a huge snake crawled at the road. Two 6-9 years boys came running too, but they did run to fetch sticks to kill the snake with to get a nice dinner 🤣

An ex gf in Thailand had lived whole her 30+ years rural and had seen snakes only two times in her whole life inspite of the path between home in village and their farmland is a nature type snakes like.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I have wolf spiders here in the US that are no fun. Killed one in the bathtub today had to be 5 inches. He was asleep because they like to jump which sucks. I couldnt get my electric tennis racket thing in the tub and had to use a shoe.


----------

